# WW2 US NAVY A-6B penlight



## jerry_k (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello guys, Im looking for WW2 US NAVY penlight A6B model with US NAVY property signature. Maybe any one can help me with locate this item???



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If yes, please send me an emial: [email protected] or PM.
Thanks a lot,
Jerry


----------



## jerry_k (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Guys.
No one dont have one example of Navy penlight for sale ???
The best regards,
Jerry


----------



## Backpacker Light (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Jerry,
FYI- there is a seperate better area in these forums for this type of request.
It is the "Marketplace" called Buy/Sell/Trade.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## nikon (Sep 8, 2011)

Here ya go. This one says "PROPERTY US AIR FORCE", otherwise it's the same light.


----------



## jerry_k (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for reply but this penlight is post WW2. I need WW2 US NAVY example for my collection 
Thanks for help,
Jerry


----------



## jerry_k (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for help but this penlight is post WW2. I need Us navy example for my Naval Pilot collection!
the best regards,
Jerry


----------

